# Kitten sexing



## Jo14 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I've got 7, 10 days old kittens, I am new to breeding them and would love if someone could confirm their sexes for me please

I've attached photos of each one numbered.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What breed are they?


----------



## Jo14 (5 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> What breed are they?


They're Orientals


----------

